
12,000 engineers evaluated – Triplebyte - tedmiston
http://blog.triplebyte.com/12-000-engineers-evaluated
======
tedmiston
> At our partner companies like Dropbox and Cruise, we're seeing offer rates
> on our candidates of over 60%. That's more than 2x better than the average
> they see on their own candidates (the industry average is about 25-30%
> onsite to offer rate...

This is impressive BUT... still, to some degree offer rate feels like a vanity
metric.

I would really like to know acceptance rates, or acceptance + 90 days,
perhaps. An offer has to be at the right comp level and seniority level to be
interesting. Pooling all offers into one number doesn't paint the whole
picture.

[To be clear, I'm a big fan of Triplebyte and don't question its
effectiveness... I'd just like to see more of the aggregate data.]

------
tedmiston
> To put that into context, companies at the size of Airbnb or Dropbox would
> expect to do technical interviews with approximately 50 engineers a month.

This reminds me of an anecdote from when I graduated undergrad — just looking
around the room and seeing how few CS / CEG majors a medium-sized midwest
school graduates in a year. It was 100–200 in total. Mind you, that's all
graduates, not just the good ones. The talent pool is small.

~~~
FabioFleitas
50 engineers a month seems pretty low. Does this count technical screen
interviews as well? Or are these only full "onsite" level technical
interviews?

~~~
tedmiston
Only full technical interviews, so maybe the passed screen rate is... 5–10x
that?

